# Learning the horn



## Tapkaara

For some reason, I'm thinking on day I'd like to learn how to play the horn. I have no immediate plans, but I have been kicking around the idea.

Does anyone in here play it? Can anyone tell me if this is an easy or difficult instrument to learn?


----------



## Scott Good

Well, I'm a trombone player...married to a horn player though.

It is a very challenging instrument to play, in many ways the most difficult of the brass instruments. The main issue with the horn is that the bulk of the range lies in the upper overtones, so, one needs excellent embouchure control to move through the ranges.

Also, the mouthpiece is very tiny (like a trumpet), and sits on the lips in not the most comfortable way. Unlike the trombone, baritone, and euphonium which have a very comfortable size to fit neatly within the muscles surrounding the lips.

I can hardly get a sound out of a horn! But don't let me discourage your dream!

If you want to play some brass, perhaps you might like to consider the baritone. It is a lovely instrument, no slide (even though slides rule, they take some time to learn to use), and I think the most immediately gratifying to be able to produce a decent tone and some range. I understand the illure of the horn especially in the context of classical music, is potent. What a mighty instrument in the orchestral repertoire. But, trombones and trumpets have a much broader scope of music to play - jazz, rock, early music etc.

They are also cheaper!

Let me know if you have any other questions, or need furter explanations.

Scott


----------



## david johnson

get yourself a horn mouthpiece and start buzzing tones of various lengths/pitches. don't mash too hard on the upper lip. do this 15 minutes throughout the day for a week.

read this book -
http://www.amazon.com/French-Horn-Playing-Philip-Farkas/dp/0874870216

report back next week 

luck
dj


----------



## Tapkaara

Thanks for the insight...of course, leave it to me to pick the brass instrument that is probably hardest to play.

Scott: I appreciate your help. Like I said, it is not something that I am on the verge of doing, it's just something that's been on my mind and I though...can't hurt to ask about it. But I'll keep you and your wife in mind for help if I ever decide to do it.

David: The mouth piece could be a good place to start!!


----------



## Methodistgirl

If you want to play an instrument that's easy in a horn, try a flute. I have a recorder
which is a type of flute.
judy tooley


----------



## jcsd

From what I heard it's one of, if not toughest brass instruments to play. tbh I'd be fairly daunted by the prospect and I played the tenor horn (altohorn) for years.

Infact I'd say maybe the altohorn is an alternative, though it's a pretty unfashinable instrument and doesn't have the same attraction as the french horn. It's a very nice instrument to play and ideal for a brass beginner! Infact I seem to remember that most of the french horn players I knew started off on the altohorn and progressed to the french horn.

Though like others say, no instrument is impossible to play, if it's what you want to do, then don't be put off completely.


----------



## FrenchHornGirl

I play horn. It's definitely not easy to learn, and there's no instant gratification. For the first year or two it just sounds like some sort of large animal with gas. But once you get decent at playing horn, it is very rewarding. Plus, once you can play horn, other brass instruments are MUCH easier to learn. I'd say you should give it a go.


----------



## FrenchHornGirl

*Whoops.*



FrenchHornGirl said:


> I play horn. It's definitely not easy to learn, and there's no instant gratification. For the first year or two it just sounds like some sort of large animal with gas. But once you get decent at playing horn, it is very rewarding. Plus, once you can play horn, other brass instruments are MUCH easier to learn. I'd say you should give it a go.


Oops. I came to this thread a few years late!


----------

